# Opinions On Exiss Trailers



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I can only speak about the bp, 2h w/ tack room. My best friend has one, and absolutely loves it. We both use, it, it cleans beautifully, tows well, and is now 4 yrs old and looks brand new.


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

That would be one of the last trailers Id buy. Poorly made. I had a friend in TX that had one...her floor ripped open. Luckily she was in the parking lot and her horses werent seriously injured.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

My friend won the use of an Exiss for a year as part of winning reining competition in '00 or '01, it was a 3 horse, aluminum G/N. Nice tack room and brand new.

She was unhappy with it. She said she didn't feel like it pulled well when loaded, and was a little squirrely empty.

She said that she didn't feel like it was made well enough to hold up if used heavily, and she had a shed that it was kept under, and took really good care of it, inside and out.

When it went back, she bought a 3 H G/N, steel that she had custom work done on to turn one stall into tack room. She used it and then bought new Sundowner, 3 H G/N.

I had another friend, who was a farrier and she had a 4 H G/N, and she loved hers and raved about it all the time.

It may depend on which one? And the luck of the draw too.

When I am looking for anything like car, truck, trailer, I look at the same year, type, and features, and see which ones are being sold for the most money, as those are ones I feel hold resale value, and are better made for the money.

I hope you find something you are happy with.


----------

